# genomyx?



## weightslayer (May 17, 2011)

anyone ever heard of this product or used it? Genomyx Eviscerate (6 oz): Discount Eviscerate Supplements


----------



## weightslayer (May 18, 2011)

no body else has heard of this?


----------



## CG (May 18, 2011)

yes, take that to the supplement forum. its the same as RPN eviscerate, Genomyx is what happened when RPN closed up shop.


----------



## Resolve (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, it's not a research chem.  It's made by Dsade and if you're familiar with him, you know the stuff he makes is good.  I'm also a big fan of their product Protocol.

Both can be found here:
Stacks :: Genomyx protocol Eviscerate Stack (limited qty) -


----------

